
George RR Martin Says Coronavirus Has Led to More Work on the Winds of Winter - randycupertino
https://www.cbr.com/grrm-coronavirus-more-work-on-asoiaf/
======
franciscop
Hopefully Patrick Rothfuss also finds time to finish The Kingkiller Chronicle
(The Name of the Wind) third book, The Doors of Stone. One can only dream :)

~~~
irishcoffee
I wish he would. Time hasn’t been his problem.

------
disgruntledphd2
There's always an upside ;)

